
Show HN: Forklift VR Training Simulator - BaptisteGreve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb_vsVTJuio&t=2s
======
BaptisteGreve
Hello everyone,

Just wanted to share our Forklift VR Training simulator we are developing for
some European training companies.

While learning to drive a forklift in VR is not enough to be able to operate
it professionally in "real life" it can saves the first few hours of training
and eliminate risks.

~~~
52-6F-62
Have you and your team driven forklifts? Professionally?

